# Fast Exams & Graham Patch



## tabbsmith (Dec 2, 2010)

Wehave General & Orthopedic Surgeons who are performing a FAST Exams.  This exam consist of using a sonogram to verify if the patient has internal bleeding in the ER to determine is surgery is require immediately.  I need a code for this procedure.

Also, can someone tell what is a Graham Patch -- I do not know what it is OR how to code it.

I really need someone advice to help me out on these coding issuess!!!


----------



## lindacoder (Dec 3, 2010)

It is a type of repair used for perforated duodenal or gastric ulcers, wound or injury. CPT code for open is 43840 and laparoscopic would be 43659. Hope this helps.


----------



## mzemla309 (Dec 6, 2010)

Regarding the FAST exam CPT 93308 and CPT 76705 would be appropriate.

http://medicalnewswire.com/cgi-bin/...rt=7&perpage=6&template=index/ed_coding.shtml


----------



## gared111 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know it's a few years later now, but be sure to add 49905 for the graham patch itself, in addition to the 43840 (open procedure only).


----------

